# Sir Gumsworth III Top Hat Build.



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Years ago I built a backpack costume for our trip to Disney World. He was a pirate and his name was Gummy. I wanted to change Gummy to a real dandy named Sir Reginald Gumsworth III. This way he would fit into the Mansion crowd. This is a tut on how I created his hat.

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1320


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice hat

So you started with cardboard and covered it with foam, yes?


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice hat
> 
> So you started with cardboard and covered it with foam, yes?


Thanks and no. I created the hat from cardboard. Once I had the size to where I wanted it I took it apart and made a template for the foam. I traced everything to the foam then cut and glued the foam together. The cardboard found a new home in the recycle bin....I'm very responsible like that.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I think I am in love!!! He is fantastic! Could we talk you into posting a "how to" that tells how to make the whole prop? Honestly I love this prop, he is really special and he fits right in with the great minds at Disney. (that makes you a great mind....FYI)


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh I would love a tutorial also. I've been wanting to work with a foam costume for awhile now. Very nice job!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh I LOVE him!! He is REALLY cool. Great face and LOVE that hat. Nice job


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Make than another vote for a tutorial. Great job with him!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

What a fantastic idea! What a charming old chap!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. I took some pictures while converting Gummy from pirate to gentleman. Ill see if I can find them. They are very vague though. I'll try and draw up some instructions. He was built with some spare parts mostly though. That's why there's no definitive parts list. That being said I'll see what I can do.


----------

